# "Big 'Uns" makes Maiden Voyage in the salt...



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I took my new 'Yak (named Big'Uns) on it's first voyage into the salt after work today!

I put in about 2 hours before low tide and fished a creek near Jekyll Island. In two hours of fishing, I caught two flounder and a trout. The trout bit a Gulp! Minnow being trolled behind me as I peddled along, he was about 13"...I caught both flounder at the same feeder creek mouth, one was 15" and the other was tiny..about 8 inches or so. Gulp! Shrimp caught them.

I learned a couple of things, like the wind will do what it wants with a Hobie Sport 

I also learned that I'm GLAD I bought the sport, because my portage today was less than pleasant. I don't think I could have handled a larger boat. I was about to bust to try this spot, and I'm glad I did, but I think I'll look for easier launching spots. 

All in all, my first trip was a success! I was smiling like a mule eatin' briars when I hooked the first flounder. 

Here's a pic of my spot that I took just before I left..


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, where is this spot? Looks like a nice place to even tour.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wow*

Great spot. Real pretty.Looks like real good fishin there.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

looks redfishy to me


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Man looks like youre in Heaven!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> Oh Man looks like youre in Heaven!


Kayak heaven


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you guys have never been down to the SC/GA area, that's what it looks like from Georgetown, SC all the way down to Jacksonville, FL. Miles and miles of skinny water to explore by jonboat or kayak. Just need to bring some bug repellant to keep the green eyed flies and horseflies away.

Which reminds me, now that I have a garage to stow a kayak, I need to pick one up!

RR, how bad did that kayaking bug bite you after you landed that first fish? Must have felt pretty good!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

JL-11..

The bug bit hard before I ever even HAD the danged 'Yak...But it was mainly what you said about all the ten thousand little creeks and rivers I can go to within a short drive from home.

I can't afford a "real" saltwater boat, so this is the next best, and possibly better, thing.

I WAS laughing out loud when I caught the first flounder, though.     Not to mention that it was Saturday on the 4th of July weekend and I was the only one there...

This "yak thing is just getting better and better.

So far, I highly recommend it.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

"WAS laughing out loud when I caught the first flounder, though. Not to mention that it was Saturday on the 4th of July weekend and I was the only one there..."

RR, this is what it is all about. Up here we can go down to Fort Fisher and see gazillions of people on the ocean side. Go to the bay side, only a couple of hundred yards over, and see few to none. Like you, I went out this Saturday and had a ball yaikin away from the croud, not to mention actually catching a couple of fish. 

Bill


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

johnnyleo11 said:


> If you guys have never been down to the SC/GA area, that's what it looks like from Georgetown, SC all the way down to Jacksonville, FL. Miles and miles of skinny water to explore by jonboat or kayak. Just need to bring some bug repellant to keep the green eyed flies and horseflies away.
> 
> Which reminds me, now that I have a garage to stow a kayak, I need to pick one up!
> 
> RR, how bad did that kayaking bug bite you after you landed that first fish? Must have felt pretty good!


Wow you guys have some really fishy looking spots down there.
How do you manage to stay away for more than a day?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

jjaachapa said:


> Wow you guys have some really fishy looking spots down there.
> How do you manage to stay away for more than a day?


Got this thing called work...

Somedays I work on the water like that and I would like to go fish, but it wouldn't look too good wearing a Coast Guard uniform on a USCG small boat with fishing rods hanging off of the sides. So we do the next best thing, harass boats that have bikinis on them making sure they have the proper safety equipment.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

johnnyleo11 said:


> So we do the next best thing, harass boats that have bikinis on them making sure they have the proper safety equipment.


Now, that's what I'm talkin' 'bout...... 

I used to love policing in the summertime........


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Got this thing called work...
> 
> Somedays I work on the water like that and I would like to go fish, but it wouldn't look too good wearing a Coast Guard uniform on a USCG small boat with fishing rods hanging off of the sides. So we do the next best thing, harass boats that have bikinis on them making sure they have the proper safety equipment.


YOU HAVE THE BEST JOB IN THE WORLD!


----------

